# Help please.



## Valid (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok I have a Compaq-Presario and I was wondering if there is a way to Over or Under clock on it. 

Specs :

2 Gigs of Ram ( Maxed Out )

ATI Radeon XPRESS 1100 series (895 MB)

Window Vista Basic 32-Bit

Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.33GHz

think you can help me?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Likely not. Pre-built machines are locked down at the BIOS level to prevent warranty claims. Even then a Celeron won't give much.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

even if you could overclock it not you wont notice much difference.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> what he said ^
> 
> even if you could overclock it not you wont notice much difference.


At best you may (with great difficulty [if you can find] custom bioses/unlocked bios flashes) switch up the chips if you can find somethign faster in your socket config. I would say its not worth the effort. The final result would not be anything stellar. I would buy a new system. *Even a single core AMD LE OC'd* on a decent board would throw out larger performance and new upgrade paths (newer PCI-E standards, faster cheaper memory + more of it etc)

EDIT: LE's aren't all that available anymore perhaps? Dual cores starting at 2.2ghz from intel/AMD (depending on pricematch) are slightly over 50 $ CAD.

RE-EDIT: http://www.shopbot.ca/csf/CA_id82_page1_order1_shop0_brand0_type0_platform0_min10_max131_g0_s-0_display0.html


----------



## Valid (Oct 4, 2009)

Makes me sad that it is better for me to buy a new PC T_T but yea thanks anyways for the help.


----------

